
1000-year simulation shows space debris will become ‘uncontrollable’ - bookofjoe
https://eandt.theiet.org/content/articles/2019/12/1000-year-simulation-shows-space-debris-will-become-uncontrollable/
======
stevenalowe
Spoiler: 200-year simulation failed to predict catastrophe so they ran it for
1000 years

~~~
gus_massa
I agree. It's a problem of the simple security rule that is good enough for
now and a simple model for satellites, that is good enough for the next 200
years.

If they extend it to 1000 years they get a catastrophe, but the model is too
simple. Let's imagine what model they had 1000 years ago (for carriages in
roads, or sail boats, or something) and how applicable it is to the current
world.

